# Repairing small rust spot without specialist equipment



## orafus (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi,

I'm looking to repair a small rust spot on the bonnet of my car (vauxhall corsa - Photo 1). Previously (before finding out about the wonderful world of detailing) I repaired it using the standard paint/lacquer twin tube and just dabbing them on as carefully as possible (see photo 2). 
Basically, I was wondering what your suggestions would be for doing the job without specialist tools. I would be willing to buy sandpaper but I'm worried that all I will do is make a bigger mess of a small spot if I try and get too clever about it.

I am very much a newbie so please forgive my level of uselessness  !

thanks

Chris.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

I am no expert but it would seem as though one of those very small wire brushes would be good to get rid of the rust, then ****tail sticks for the undercoat and paint.

Once the "hole" has been filled you can polish it in.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Cure rust with specialist chemical treatment
Sand
Fill
Paint with Chipex kit or similar
Polish
Wax/seal


----------



## orafus (Dec 17, 2010)

ok, 
thanks for the help so far 

Could someone expand on the details I've been given so far. 

I'm happy about treating and painting and lacquering the area. I take it that I sand AFTER I've done all that to get it nice and smooth. But...

what's the best way to approach the sanding? After all I'll be making the area which is 'damaged' (for want of a better word) larger by sanding so I take it I'll have to use increasingly fine levels of sandpaper. 

And what do you mean by polishing? i.e. what sort of product should I be using? I appreciate that people are probably slapping their heads and tutting whilst reading this but I'd rather be prepped with knowledge now than coming back, cap in hand, to ask how to repair the botch job 

thanks again,

Chris.


----------



## blod (Nov 6, 2010)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=20127&highlight=stone+chips

Have a good read through this. Hopefully it'll answer your questions.

Cheers,

Blod


----------



## orafus (Dec 17, 2010)

great, 

that's exactly what I was looking for :thumb:


----------

